# Please Post Pictures of Baby Animals



## Fascinita (Jan 15, 2009)

Like the title says: Post pics of (only) baby animals.

Awwwww. Cuddles.

Baby bats:












Baby praying mantis:






Baby weirdo:






And, of course, that old standby... Baby performace artists:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 15, 2009)

ohh hooray for furry babies!!!


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 15, 2009)

Baby kitty? :happy:


----------



## barricades (Jan 15, 2009)

Cute kitten, not dissimilar to one of mine.

Love the bats too, in the second picture they look a wee bit like minature Doberman dogs, don't they?

Here's my two cats - Betsy Gray (named after a local heroine from 1798 and the fact she's grey) and Roaring Meg (named after a canon used at the siege of Londonderry 1689)

Cute? No? 

View attachment betsy.jpg


View attachment meg.jpg


View attachment both.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 15, 2009)

The baby elephant and the baby bats are adorable, but I really am loving the baby performance artist. LMAO


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2009)

a lil white kitten ...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Might take a while-my computer's acting up a bit...








There y'are.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2009)

BABY PANDAS!!!!

View attachment Baby Panda 2.jpg


View attachment Baby Pandas.jpg


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 15, 2009)

These are great! I promise when I'm home next, I'll try to borrow a camera and take pictures of the baby sheep we now have... our herd has grown by 13 so far this winter!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 15, 2009)

lol I love that some pandas are just taking naps wherever they fell on the floor, while one panda is looking through that box under the desk. 

The baby lapdog, baby tigers and baby puppyhands! Well, all these babies are adorable.

This next one is of my cat as a kitten. Please notice her paws.

View attachment 57090


----------



## Tooz (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw a baby pug at Petco yesterday. It looked like this


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I saw a baby pug at Petco yesterday. It looked like this



Too much cuteness!

Each time I see a pup,I'm reminded of when my boys used to be that small.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

My cat Stitch when he was a baby. 

View attachment baby_stitch2.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> My cat Stitch when he was a baby.



Super cute!

We did own a cat a long time ago,but I'm more of a dog person-even so,cats aren't without their charm.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 15, 2009)

View attachment Baby%20Koala.jpg



Here is a baby Koala.

Australia has some of the most beautiful and exotic wildlife in the world.


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

My Luna as a babba. Her eyes are still blue now!

View attachment 57099

View attachment 57102


A baby seal, cos ya know, Morrissey loves them!

View attachment 57107


----------



## Donna (Jan 15, 2009)

Gotta check in with my all time favorite baby animal...baby hippos!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Squeeee, baby animals! :wubu:

*Jonesie: *




*
Tanner:*





*Declan:*


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 15, 2009)

Is a Tanner a baby deer?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope, he's a Nigerian Dwarf goat! He was about a week old in that photo, a little smaller than an average-size cat.






(Edited to add goatier-looking picture)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 15, 2009)

Now this is a hard-hitting thread I can get with.
Otters n cheetohs n pandas!! I have an alarmingly large collection of baby aminal pix on me hard drive...
View attachment 57114
View attachment 57116
View attachment 57117

View attachment 57118
View attachment 57113


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 15, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Nope, he's a Nigerian Dwarf goat! He was about a week old in that photo, a little smaller than an average-size cat.



too MUCH!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 15, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Nope, he's a Nigerian Dwarf goat! He was about a week old in that photo, a little smaller than an average-size cat.



OMG the cutest thing ever!!

This thread is so incredibly adorable that I want to tug my eye balls out and snuggle them after capturing all of the images in these pics!! Or...something less disturbing...but snuggling stuff would definitely be involved.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Now this is a hard-hitting thread I can get with.
> Otters n cheetohs n pandas!! I have an alarmingly large collection of baby aminal pix on me hard drive...


WANT. BABY. OTTER. :smitten:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 15, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 57103
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, koalas have to be one of the cutest animals, hands down. I think wombats are really cute too. You seem to have cornered the market on cute animals down under.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Shosh (Jan 15, 2009)

View attachment 1864333-Baby-wombat-0.jpg



Here is a baby wombat. Also native to Australia.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2009)

Here are my contributions: Baby pomeranian and baby sleeping with baby. 

View attachment mousechaserBlitzen.jpg


View attachment sleeping baby & puppy.jpg


----------



## Littleghost (Jan 16, 2009)

Fork over the platypus pics already. You know you've got 'em. :huh:


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

barricades said:


> Cute kitten, not dissimilar to one of mine.
> 
> Love the bats too, in the second picture they look a wee bit like minature Doberman dogs, don't they?
> 
> ...



Cuteness! And from the names of your kitties can I assume you are another Northern Irish Dimmer?!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Found some more cuties.... :happy:


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


>



SQUEEE!! The ultimate in cuteness!


----------



## Donna (Jan 16, 2009)

Too much cuteness.....I love it! How about a baby chihuahua??? She was 8 weeks old when this was taken....


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> SQUEEE!! The ultimate in cuteness!



Yeah sooooo cute :happy: :happy: *squeals*


I think the Shar Pei is cutest


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


>



OMG! What are they looking at?! Bugs? No one's ever looked more alarmingly cute while looking at bugs! 

*faints from cuteness overload*


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2009)

More:

Baby turtle:






Baby lemur of some sort:






Baby frog:






Baby burger:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 17, 2009)

alligator and hedgehogs babies!!


----------



## Donna (Jan 17, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> Fork over the platypus pics already. You know you've got 'em. :huh:



I didn't have any until this morning. Learned something when I Googled "baby platypus", though...they are referred to as "puggles." They are pretty damned cute if I do say so myself.


----------



## Littleghost (Jan 17, 2009)

Donna said:


> I didn't have any until this morning. Learned something when I Googled "baby platypus", though...they are referred to as "puggles." They are pretty damned cute if I do say so myself.



They're like little fat ducks, only cuter! No rep available, though.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 17, 2009)

My Puppy. I miss her.

*Massive Sad Face*


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

Baby porcupine :happy:


----------



## Buffie (Jan 18, 2009)

First of all, Excellent Thread! =)

Donna's baby hippos reminded me of Monifa, the baby pygmy hippo. 

View attachment 610x.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2009)

Baby owl:






Baby skunks:






Baby hyena:






Adorable, huggable



baby badgers:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent thread Fasc!!! With all the yuck going on in the world, it's nice to have a little Awwwwww  Here's the lastest edition to the daddyoh menagerie. Don't let the cuteness fool you. He is pure evil.




Here he is preparing to be evil, EVIIIIIIIIIIIIL!!!




I would also like to take the time to say that I now cannot walk into the produce section of my grocery store now without thinking about Buffie


----------



## Diego (Jan 19, 2009)

Dingo puppies


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2009)

*wow this has to be the warmest fuzzy thread of all time...
I love all the photos posters have posted....I love all the 
exotic animals, platypus, rhinos, porcupines, pandas to 
name a few..but there really isn't a ONE that isn't 
so cute.......great thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS*


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wow this has to be the warmest fuzzy thread of all time...
> I love all the photos posters have posted....I love all the
> exotic animals, platypus, rhinos, porcupines, pandas to
> name a few..but there really isn't a ONE that isn't
> ...



You're welcome!

Have this complimentary picture,on the house.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 20, 2009)

Fuzzy snuggles overload!!! 

View attachment pig-ducks-cat-bunny.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 20, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Fuzzy snuggles overload!!!



My head just exploded.


AWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2009)

Baby Capybara

View attachment capybara1.jpg


Baby Bushbaby

View attachment baby bushbaby.jpg


Baby Gecko

View attachment baby gecko.jpg


Baby Tapir

View attachment baby tapir-thumb.jpg


Baby Badger

View attachment baby_badger_in_hands.jpg





:happy:


----------



## Buffie (Jan 20, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> My head just exploded.
> 
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWW.



Oh noes! 

Here, put your hat on like this. It will hold yer brains in.  

View attachment 0_183.jpg


----------



## Tania (Jan 20, 2009)

KITTEN:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> Here, put your hat on like this. It will hold yer brains in.




Nice!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

*topping up on her daily dose of cuteness* 

Awwwww :happy:


And omg... that baby Gecko *explodes* cuteness overload! I want one, but i'd be scared of losing it lol


----------



## Mythik (Jan 20, 2009)

Walrus!


----------



## Mythik (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Mythik (Jan 20, 2009)

Baby red fox:


----------



## intraultra (Jan 20, 2009)

the baby owl and hippo...way cute.

baby fennec foxes:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 20, 2009)

intraultra said:


> the baby owl and hippo...way cute.
> 
> baby fennec foxes:



Oh.....My.......God. Those things are adorable :happy:.

They look like they'll take off like a plane if they run too fast though .


----------



## intraultra (Jan 20, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> Oh.....My.......God. Those things are adorable :happy:.
> 
> They look like they'll take off like a plane if they run too fast though .



Hahaha, true, but I think that only adds to their cuteness


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 26, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Excellent thread Fasc!!! With all the yuck going on in the world, it's nice to have a little Awwwwww  Here's the lastest edition to the daddyoh menagerie. Don't let the cuteness fool you. He is pure evil. Here he is preparing to be evil, EVIIIIIIIIIIIIL!!!



hehehe...I love this one.
yay this thread yay! will scrounge for more myself.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 26, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> hehehe...I love this one.
> yay this thread yay! will scrounge for more myself.



Lord save us! Daddy_oh's kitten looks like it's completely sure of its chances at raining EVIL down on the whole house. HE's not even breaking a sweat!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 26, 2009)

At least one of these babies is scared of heights:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 26, 2009)

Behold! 

Baby donkey:


----------



## frankman (Jan 26, 2009)

That baby donkey is one of the cutest things I've ever seen. Baby donkeys are so much cooler than baby horses.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 26, 2009)

Baby sugar glider! I want! 

View attachment Sugar-Glider-Baby-pix.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Baby sugar glider! I want!




Well,I've had my RDA of sugary-cuteness for today...


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 27, 2009)

Good morning!


----------



## frankman (Jan 27, 2009)

That dog... 

View attachment doggie.jpg


----------



## frankman (Jan 27, 2009)

The curious case of Benjamin Button: 

View attachment Picture-159.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 27, 2009)

And people don't believe in extraterrestrials.

View attachment ATT00101.jpg


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 27, 2009)

I love rodents!! Yay baby animals!  

View attachment jaybert.jpg


View attachment squirreltastic.jpg


View attachment rattatooeh.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jan 27, 2009)

~Squeeeeeeeeeal~
:happy: :happy: :happy:

Where do you find so many precious little critter pics? Goodness! 

View attachment funny-dog-pictures-dog-wants-to-keep-the-sheep-he-found.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2009)

*Baby Redfoot Tortoise*

View attachment roar.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 28, 2009)

intraultra said:


> the baby owl and hippo...way cute.
> 
> baby fennec foxes:




Oh. My. God. *Note to boys* I'll take two of these for Valentine's Day, kthanks.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 28, 2009)

Children are our hope for the future. (Well, these are the animals of tomorrow.) :bow:

That third pic is possums. 

View attachment 94_animals_18957.jpg


View attachment baby_animals24.jpg


View attachment possums1.jpg


View attachment monkey baby1.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 28, 2009)

Baby Sea Otters!! :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 28, 2009)

HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD!? 

My own baby animalsss -

Smokey





and

The Bandit


----------



## frankman (Jan 28, 2009)

It says I can't rep you, but those are the coolest cat names ever, thatgirl08.

I'lltakethebanditokthanksbye


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks:]
xxxx


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Thread resurrection mode: ON


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is my Babby Bubba when he was actually a baby, 3 months old.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is Bubba and his litter mate when he was just a new born.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> Here is Bubba and his litter mate when he was just a new born.



Aww....that is too much! ^0^ Way too cute!


----------



## intraultra (Jan 31, 2009)

tooz, the puppy is preciooouus.

here's a link to a ton of adorable zoo babies.

i never realized how adorable baby otters are:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG. My eyes are bugging out my head. Please? Can I have one of each of all of these? Can I?


----------



## Mythik (Jan 31, 2009)

Baby rhino (and rider)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is my favorite thread on Dims, all the way.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2009)

Baby Shih Tzu.

With a combover.





​


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2009)

frankman said:


> It says I can't rep you, but those are the coolest cat names ever, thatgirl08.
> 
> I'lltakethebanditokthanksbye



My cat's names are...


(Boy) Sir Percival Xavier Sarsaparilla Abercrombe Boggs III, esq.

and (Girl) Baby Squishy... just Baby Squishy.



-Uriel


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 2, 2009)

frankman said:


> That baby donkey is one of the cutest things I've ever seen. Baby donkeys are so much cooler than baby horses.



I dunno. Some baby horses give baby donkeys a run for their money:






Also...

Baby octopus:


----------



## frankman (Feb 2, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I dunno. Some baby horses give baby donkeys a run for their money:



It looks like a pony/goat crossbreed, in the best sense of the word of course...

(seriously, is that a baby prezwalski horse? it's really tiny)


----------



## frankman (Feb 2, 2009)

Uriel said:


> My cat's names are...
> 
> 
> (Boy) Sir Percival Xavier Sarsaparilla Abercrombe Boggs III, esq.
> ...



I have a cactus called Mao and a fridge called Mussolini, so I won't judge


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2014)

View attachment 10349893_600432370053645_7513084675322527137_n.jpg



........


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 19, 2014)

I don't think there's one baby animal that isn't cute :happy:


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 19, 2014)

adorable... 

View attachment baby plat.jpg


----------



## loopytheone (May 19, 2014)

I need this thread so much!






Is he not the cutest ball of fluff baby Westie you have ever seen? :wubu:

Hard to believe this was taken 15 years ago...


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 19, 2014)

adorable!!!!! 

View attachment Baby Dolphin.jpg


View attachment Baby Octopus.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 19, 2014)

how cute is this!!! 

View attachment baby wrinkles.jpg


----------



## moore2me (May 19, 2014)

Baby crocs (not the shoes - well maybe shoes or belts later). 

View attachment Relax! Baby crocodiles swim in water at Zimbabwe.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 19, 2014)

OMG! Adorable!


----------



## Snow Angel (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 20, 2014)

Too cute :happy:


----------



## Snow Angel (May 20, 2014)

.........


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 20, 2014)

Triple the cute!


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2014)

baby capybara!


----------



## Snow Angel (May 21, 2014)

.......


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 21, 2014)

Can you say awwwww?! :happy:


----------



## CPProp (May 21, 2014)

Baby Swans - the mother would not move out of the way


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 21, 2014)

Cuuute!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2014)

..........


----------



## Snow Angel (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 22, 2014)

oink oink ...lol


----------



## Snow Angel (May 30, 2014)

pic of some baby birds I found.


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 4, 2014)

The baby birds are taking off


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2014)

......................


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 4, 2014)

OMG The CUTE it BURNS!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 8, 2014)

Who doesn't love kittens??


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, it's a video, not a pic, but SO worth the look.....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV_3qx-oBms&feature=share[/ame]


----------



## Jah (Jun 13, 2014)

This thread is cuteness overload!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 13, 2014)

so many cute animals!


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 14, 2014)

even with the giant claws...i just want to pick him up and cuddle...

View attachment 114995


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 14, 2014)

Seriously cute!


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 25, 2014)

so adorable 

View attachment lab-puppy-in-pajama-jammies.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jun 25, 2014)

Baby sea otter
View attachment 115224


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 3, 2014)

Baby hippo!


----------



## Deven (Aug 5, 2014)

I have babies in my house!


----------



## Deacone (Aug 14, 2014)

ALL OF THE COCKAPOO PUPPIES


----------



## Micara (Aug 24, 2014)

This is my baby kitty Hermione... actually she's a stray that I've been feeding. 
I'd bring her inside but I'm allergic


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2014)

Pictures are 
1. The first set of baby Panda triplets to survive - they live in China
2. Baby endangered Sri Lankan leopards
3. Mother dog nursing her pup and two orphan tigers cubs
4. Baby tapir - rare because he is a male and was born in a zoo 

View attachment triplet pandas.jpg


View attachment sri lankan leopards.jpg


View attachment dog feeding tiger cubs.jpg


View attachment baby tapir.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2015)

*Baby Chameleons*

View attachment tumblr_n0lan249M51skla5oo1_500.jpg



.....................................


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2015)

Totally awesome thread revival- love the pics!!


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 2, 2015)

.................. 

View attachment images (2).jpg


----------

